# Paznauntal



## Rumpi87 (30. Januar 2018)

Moin!

Wir fahren ab dem 26.8 für eine Woche nach Österreich in den Ort See im Patznauntal.

Ich habe eine zu dem Zeitpunkt knapp 1 Jahr alte Tochter und meine Frau mit an Board. Es ist also ein Familienurlaub und kein Angelurlaub geplant.
Wenn Man(n) allerdings aus dem Norden schon mal so weit in den Süden kommt, dann jucken die Gebirgsbäche natürlich gewaltig in den Fingern... :smt003

Google spuckt in der nähe einige Seen aus, ich möchte aber wie gesagt gerne an einen Bach [emoji6] Außerdem habe ich fast direkt am Hotel die Trisanna und den Istalanzbach ausfindig gemacht. 
Lohnt sich eines der Gewässer? Wo bekommt man Karten? Und was kostet mich der Spaß so ungefähr?

Danke für eure Infos!

Grüße 
Rumpi

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Paznauntal*

Hallo,

ich kenne das Paznauntal weniger vom Angeln sondern mehr vom Skifahren und das ist schon Jahrzehnte her.
Die Tageskarten sind dort für österreichische Verhältnisse relativ günstig, so ca. 25 bis 40 Euro, dazu brauchst Du noch das Äquivalent Deines niedersächsischen Fischereischeins, kostet 25 Euro, außerdem den Nachweis einer fischereilichen Ausbildung. Hier sind die Österreicher alllgemein aber ziemlich großzügig bei deutschen Touristen. Es dürfte Dein niedersächsischer Fischereischein als Beweis dafür genügen. Falls Du noch Dein Prüfungszeugnis für die Fischerprüfung hast, nimm es mit. In Tirol habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gefischt und ich weiss nicht, wie die das heutzutage dort handhaben. In Österreich ist die Fischerei, wie bei uns Ländersache. 
Erwarte nicht zuviel bei diesen Preisen für die Tageskarte, normalerweise kostet diese nämlich ein Mehrfaches. Aber die Trisanna ist ja auch kein großes Gewässer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rumpi87 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Paznauntal*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kenne das Paznauntal weniger vom Angeln sondern mehr vom Skifahren und das ist schon Jahrzehnte her.
> Die Tageskarten sind dort für österreichische Verhältnisse relativ günstig, so ca. 25 bis 40 Euro, dazu brauchst Du noch das Äquivalent Deines niedersächsischen Fischereischeins, kostet 25 Euro, außerdem den Nachweis einer fischereilichen Ausbildung. Hier sind die Österreicher alllgemein aber ziemlich großzügig bei deutschen Touristen. Es dürfte Dein niedersächsischer Fischereischein als Beweis dafür genügen. Falls Du noch Dein Prüfungszeugnis für die Fischerprüfung hast, nimm es mit. In Tirol habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gefischt und ich weiss nicht, wie die das heutzutage dort handhaben. In Österreich ist die Fischerei, wie bei uns Ländersache.
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort 

Ich packe einfach alles ein... Angelschein, Landesfischereischein, Fliegenfischerausweis. Das sollte dann denke ich reichen #a

Vllt findet sich ja auch noch ein Ortsansässiger oder jemand der öfter mal dort ist, mit guten Tipps. :vik:


Gruß
Rumpi


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Paznauntal*



Rumpi87 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort
> 
> Ich packe einfach alles ein... Angelschein, Landesfischereischein, Fliegenfischerausweis. Das sollte dann denke ich reichen #a
> 
> ...




Hallo,

das passt auf jeden Fall, wie gesagt, sind die Österreicher hier großzügig. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mikesch (16. April 2018)

*AW: Paznauntal*

Hi,
Habe gerade diesen Thread gefunden.

Infos über das Angeln im Paznaun findest du z. B. hier:
https://www.ischgl.com/de/active/abenteuer-outdoor/angeln-fischen

Selbst habe ich vor über 20 Jahren in Trisanna, Fimba-Bach und Schwarzwassersee mit der Fliege gefischt und sogar in jedem Gewässer gefangen.


----------

